# Vserver kernel problem

## spazio

I just finish a new gentoo vserver setup and i have the following problems:

The vserver-stat command usually gives me the root server time and things but this is the output. I miss the root server time.

gentoo # vserver-stat

CTX   PROC    VSZ    RSS  userTIME   sysTIME    UPTIME NAME

gentoo # 

same command with a vserver running:

gentoo# vserver-stat

CTX   PROC    VSZ    RSS  userTIME   sysTIME    UPTIME NAME

1253     3   5.1M   1.7M   0m00s29   0m00s22   0m06s98 gentoo2

gentoo #

Any suggestions?

The other problem is when stopping the vserver. I received the following:

gentoo# vserver gentoo2 stop

A timeout occured while waiting for the vserver to finish and it will

be killed by sending a SIGKILL signal. The following process list

might be useful for finding out the reason of this behavior:

----------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------------------------------

gentoo #

If i use the same eth0 than the root server on the vserver, the ssh consol freeze and i have to restart the eth0 to be able to login again.

I'm lost here?

----------

## ppoudrier

It doesn't seem to be a kernel problem but a virtual server problem.

How did you built your virtual server ?

You need to emerge baselayout-vserver using : ROOT=/vserver/gentoo2 emerge baselayout-vserver

This package contain special startup scripts to be used with vserver.

Please post your config (/etc/vservers/gentoo2/apps and interface) also, be sure that your link are vdirbase are pointing on the right path.

----------

